

Since the 1980's, austerity does not cause riots - yummyfajitas
http://economicsintelligence.com/2011/08/11/the-economics-of-riots-and-austerity/

======
pbfoot
Austerity measures on top of lack of jobs for students leaving school and a
police state that grabs and searches young men without provocation but for the
color of their skin will result in unpleasenties.

